# Torque Wrench Case



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I recently purchased this torque wrench but it did not come with a case. I am looking to buy a case for it. Where can I find one and how can I be sure it will fit snuggly?

Edit: I know it has been made before because I Google'd "Mastercraft 1/2-in Drive Torque Wrench Case" and found this image, despite not being able to find the case alone.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Nevermind, I found out the case is only included with the MAXIMUM version of this wrench.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Build a case of wood about 3/8" thick assembled with box joints. Insert a foam rubber bottom about an inch thick and another sponge laid on top or cemented to the lid.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I'll just wait for the MAXIMUM model to go on sale and buy it, then return mine. Hopefully it happens on boxing day. Thanks anyways SeniorSitizen.


----------

